# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC представит на gamescom монитор с частотой 240 Гц и поддержкой G-SYNC

## Labs

Точно к дате проведения выставки gamescom 2017 AOC выпустит свой новый игровой монитор с частотой обновления 240 Гц. Помимо впечатляющей частоты обновления экрана новый дисплей имеет время отклика 1 мс, поддерживает технологии NVIDIA G-SYNC, NVIDIA ULMB и оснащена другими первоклассными функциями. Это в совокупности делает его идеальным выбором для соревнований по FPS играм (шутерам от первого лица). Посетители смогут в числе первых протестировать новинку наряду со множеством других продуктов игровой серии AGON.


*Максимальная плавность и комфорт*
Дисплей AOC AGON AG251FG имеет 24,5-дюймовую (62,2 см) TN панель формата 16:9 с разрешением Full HD (1920x1080 пикселей). Благодаря частоте обновления 240 Гц и встроенному модулю NVIDIA G-SYNC новый дисплей заинтересует обладателей видеокарт NVIDIA: для них плавность игрового процесса, например, в шутерах – очень важный критерий оценки. Технология G-SYNC синхронизирует частоту обновления экрана с частотой видеокарты. Результат – отсутствие разрывов изображения, минимизация задержки ввода и дрожания экрана. Опция NVIDIA ULMB уменьшает размытость и устраняет двоение изображения, поэтому геймеры могут наслаждаться превосходной графикой даже в стремительных игровых сценах. Производитель позаботился и о комфорте пользователя: удобный держатель для гарнитуры, подставка AOC Ergo Dial с широкими возможностями регулировки, технология Flicker-Free для уменьшения нагрузки на глаза во время длительной игры.


*Протестируйте на выставке и приобретайте в магазинах*
Дисплей AOC AGON AG251FG можно будет приобрести в розничных магазинах, рекомендованная производителем цена составляет 1349 BYN. А с 23 по 26 августа посетители выставки gamescom в Кельне имеют возможность первыми протестировать новинку. 


*Другие продукты AOC на gamescom*
Журналистам в эксклюзивном порядке будет продемонстрирован абсолютно новый изогнутый монитор AGON с разрешением QHD, поддержкой HDR и временем отклика 0,5 мс, а также новая 27'' (68,6 см) 4K HDR модель с частотой 144 Гц.

----------

